# Internet Information Server (IIS) problem



## chand191987 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi,

i installed IIS
when i accessed http://localhost/localstart.asp with mozilla firefox 

first it asks user name and password.
when i entered my system user name and password i get the following error :


error '8002801c'

Error accessing the OLE registry.

/iisHelp/common/500-100.asp, line 17 

i m using win XP sp2

if i access http://localhost/localstart.asp using IE version 6 , it opens only 1 window i.e. "localstart.asp."
but i heard that only if 2 windows open, means that the server is started.
is it correct
i ve not yet run any programs

" NOTE : Should i format my system before i install IIS "


----------



## JaceRaven (Sep 3, 2008)

Firstly, I suggest you update your IIS to version 6.0 (I think 7.0 is coming out I'm just not sure...)

About your username/password prompt in Firefox. It sounds like you have some sort of authentication requirement configured. Maybe "Windows Integrated" which obviously firefox doesn't support so it will require a logon.

As for the ./localstart.asp
There's no need. Open your IIS MMC and right click on your default website. There you should see the option to start/stop the server. I suggest you delete all default files found in C:\inetpub\ such as the AdminScripts, iisamples, mailroot, Scripts, anything else in the C:\inetpub\wwroot directory then create a simple html file or asp/aspx file and drop it in there.

A simple hello world will work fine to test the server.

Then navigate to http://localhost/ and you should be good.

Note: If you create the HTML make sure you add the index.html extension to the extensions portion in the website configure by right-clicking on the default website and hitting properties. (Should be the 3rd or 4th tab over, can't remember right now) Anyway, default.asp should be, well default...


Oh! and there's no need to format your system. Restart maybe.


----------



## bajjuri_6 (Oct 2, 2008)

I had a similar problem recently... I realized that I was missing ASP.NET framework on the machine... Once I installed that, everything looks fine... try it... good luck!

I have a problem which you may be able to answer. Please visit this thread... 

EDIT: link points to this thread!


----------

